
What Google should make instead of their OpenPGP extension - apo
https://medium.com/@octskyward/email-is-like-a-fine-wine-2f362dc5b6e0
======
daveloyall
I stopped reading this when I couldn't tell if the author understands that
Google doesn't encrypt your incoming GPG email, the sender does.

